# My first enclosed pressure washing trailer



## stelzerpaintinginc.

Not sure if anyone has any advice regarding layout, but I'm struggling trying to determine where to put what. Right now, I've got my 5.6GPM pressure washer on the front-left, (doors are opened when running machine), then a few containers of mixes behind the pressure-washer. Behind that, my 50 gallon buffer tank. On the right, in front is my high-pressure reel, followed by my water reel, then my roof pumps, then a 35 gal mix tank, and in back on the right is the parts box for spares. I'm about to order a stacking kit for the hose reels, so that'd definitely free up some space, but if anyone has any other suggestions regarding the layout, I'm all ears.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

I've been thinking about doing this. What size trailer do you have? We have a steam washer I plan on mounting onto an open trailer due to the burner. We also have 4 other PW I could set up like you have. I've also thought about a box truck instead if a trailer.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

cdpainting said:


> I've been thinking about doing this. What size trailer do you have? We have a steam washer I plan on mounting onto an open trailer due to the burner. We also have 4 other PW I could set up like you have. I've also thought about a box truck instead if a trailer.


This is only a 6'x12' trailer, and I wish I would've gone at least 14'. I know you recently commented about bad experiences with Facebook Groups, and I fully understand, but there's one group called, "Pressure Washing Rigs", and it's just a collection of various pics and videos of different rigs. You might take a look at it and get some ideas about venting an exhaust stack through the roof or side. There's a ton of guys who've done the same in order to be able to have an enclosed unit. If I still had a huge shop, open trailer would be fine, but I don't. I've got a 14' GMC Stepvan that I'm no longer using for painting. That'll be my next washing rig build. That one will have a hot water unit in it.


----------



## epretot

Who cares. That rig is so nice you can't go wrong.


----------



## ParamountPaint

cdpainting said:


> I've been thinking about doing this. What size trailer do you have? We have a steam washer I plan on mounting onto an open trailer due to the burner. We also have 4 other PW I could set up like you have. I've also thought about a box truck instead if a trailer.


Think hard about that box truck, because you are then adding another entire vehicle to the fleet, with insurance, mechanicals, registration and the like. The trailer is more versatile...trailers are cheap. Many of my contractor buddies have found that out with dump trucks vs dump trailers.

Much of this depends on the work environs. Most of our work would be fine with either, but trailers are a pain for parking.

That's a nice setup. I'd bet you could shoehorn one into one of those little trailers that bar bands use to transport their equipment, assuming you could find the weight capacity for the tanks.


----------



## ParamountPaint

I don't know your crime situation, but if it was not a factor, I'd mount the actual pressure washer on the tongue.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

ParamountPaint said:


> Think hard about that box truck, because you are then adding another entire vehicle to the fleet, with insurance, mechanicals, registration and the like. The trailer is more versatile...trailers are cheap. Many of my contractor buddies have found that out with dump trucks vs dump trailers.
> 
> Much of this depends on the work environs. Most of our work would be fine with either, but trailers are a pain for parking.
> 
> That's a nice setup. I'd bet you could shoehorn one into one of those little trailers that bar bands use to transport their equipment, assuming you could find the weight capacity for the tanks.


Right now we have a 14' enclosed trailer. The city we do most of our work in has such tight side streets it's dang near impossible to use our trailer. parallel parking a trailer that size is a royal pain in the arse. This is why I'm thinking box truck. I know the added cost for insurance and so on will cost. As long as we charge our for a vehicle use that will offset the money going out for it.

Example: When adding misc items to our bids we add $50 per truck per day just to show up plus gas.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

ParamountPaint said:


> I don't know your crime situation, but if it was not a factor, I'd mount the actual pressure washer on the tongue.


I had the same thoughts. I was thinking about maybe like adding motorcycle tie down points and chaining mine to that. There is a decent amount of theft around here but mostly in the next town over. Like Repaint Florida I have video cameras attached to the trailer. I also have full power (outlets and all installed) and have a cheap home owner alarm system. The trailer is stored outside my bedroom window and I sleep very light.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

cdpainting said:


> I had the same thoughts. I was thinking about maybe like adding motorcycle tie down points and chaining mine to that. There is a decent amount of theft around here but mostly in the next town over. Like Repaint Florida I have video cameras attached to the trailer. I also have full power (outlets and all installed) and have a cheap home owner alarm system. The trailer is stored outside my bedroom window and I sleep very light.


The 1st & last time I ever looked at buying chain to secure things, the store attendant asked how long of length I wanted, then used bolt cutters to cut that length from the spool. Hmmm.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> cdpainting said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same thoughts. I was thinking about maybe like adding motorcycle tie down points and chaining mine to that. There is a decent amount of theft around here but mostly in the next town over. Like Repaint Florida I have video cameras attached to the trailer. I also have full power (outlets and all installed) and have a cheap home owner alarm system. The trailer is stored outside my bedroom window and I sleep very light.
> 
> 
> 
> The 1st & last time I ever looked at buying chain to secure things, the store attendant asked how long of length I wanted, then used bolt cutters to cut that length from the spool. Hmmm.
Click to expand...

The chain I have for my ladders is rated at 20,000 lbs. Bolt cutters won't cut it. I will always buy chains rated for 10,000 lbs or note as bolt cutters wouldn't work or would make the person struggle to cut it. I know its overkill but that's how I am. Overkill or forget it. Lol.


----------



## Dave Mac

this might give you a couple of ideas 

http://www.davemacspowerwashing.com/28277-best-power-washing-service/


----------



## Dave Mac

6 by 12 this might help


----------



## Dave Mac

I would want a bigger gas tank, then that machine has, so you wont be stopping all day to fill it up in the middle of the job. what size chemical tank do you have? I would want at least 35 gallons depending on the how much washing you do a week.. I would find some type of shelves for tools and parts that brake all the time on the job like extra o rings, spray paint, injectors, etc.. direct spray application method for tough stains. I have built several trailers over the years and protecting the floor is very important I have a spray on linex on my current floor seems to do pretty good. I would also have several different size extension wands to help with long shots needed sometimes.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

Dave Mac said:


> I would want a bigger gas tank, then that machine has, so you wont be stopping all day to fill it up in the middle of the job. what size chemical tank do you have? I would want at least 35 gallons depending on the how much washing you do a week.. I would find some type of shelves for tools and parts that brake all the time on the job like extra o rings, spray paint, injectors, etc.. direct spray application method for tough stains. I have built several trailers over the years and protecting the floor is very important I have a spray on linex on my current floor seems to do pretty good. I would also have several different size extension wands to help with long shots needed sometimes.


Thanks for the suggestions Dave. The mix tank is only 35 gallons, right behind the roof pumps. Last week I did 3 roofs. 3 house washes, a bunch of flatwork, stripped acrylic stain from about 200' of cedar fence, washed about 300' of stucco wall, and stripped & brightened a 12 piece Teak patio set. One thing I've already realized is I need a way bigger mix tank, especially for roofs. I think I'll keep the 35 gallon leg tank in there for acids so I don't have to either transfer & flush the bleach & hydroxide from the mix tank every time I need to switch to oxalic for brightening/neutralizing. I made the mistake of just using 5's of oxalic on the last job...used about 20 gallons between the fence & post-treating some flatwork...way too many trips back to the trailer. 

Although not visible in the photos, in that big Husky box in the back of my trailer, I keep spares of absolutely everything...3-4 injectors, guns, wands, o-rings, hoses, (only thing I don't have a spare of is an unloader, but that's a brand new pressure washer, so I've got a little bit of time to get one still). 

Once I decide on a layout, I'll build shelves around it.


----------



## Dave Mac

you will be done with painting washing rocks !! nice set up, have you seen the long 55 gallon chem tanks I have one behind my hose reel they are great and do not take a lot of space. Remember on chem tanks never tap at the bottom because they will leak eventually 

http://www.powerwashstore.com/P/1527/55GallonVerticalPolyTankNo7022


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

Dave Mac said:


> you will be done with painting washing rocks !! nice set up, have you seen the long 55 gallon chem tanks I have one behind my hose reel they are great and do not take a lot of space. Remember on chem tanks never tap at the bottom because they will leak eventually
> 
> http://www.powerwashstore.com/P/1527/55GallonVerticalPolyTankNo7022


Sorry for the delayed reply Dave. This is the first time I've checked back on this thread for quite a while. Not sure if you're referring to a 55 gal leg tank? On a side note, that triple stack reel you have is awesome. Did you buy that or make it? Do you know if all stackable reels can be stacked 3 high? I never really thought about it before, but I guess it makes sense that if you can buy a stacking kit to stack one on top of the other, then I wouldn't think there'd be a problem with stacking a 3rd on top. Don't know for sure though. Guess I got more learning to do.


----------



## JimWeber

Nice photos of the trailer. Great job.
I want one like that.
Commercial Painting


----------

